# Barbados Ram Roast or Shoulder?



## bugwump (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey all - a friend of ours gave us some Barbados Ram from a recent hunt...one piece looks prime for smoking, reminds me a lot of a boneless pork butt as it has a cut down the middle like a blade was removed.  It wasn't labeled though.

We've only got one shot at this and want to enjoy it as much as possible.  Anybody got any good rubs/marinades/tips/steps on how to properly smoke this hunk of meat?

Thanks!!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 18, 2013)

Can you post a pic of what you have?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bugwump (Jul 18, 2013)

It's in a bag in the freezer at the moment - if I pull it from the bag, but frozen is that good enough?


----------



## themule69 (Jul 18, 2013)

can you tell if it has much fat?


----------



## bugwump (Jul 18, 2013)

Doesn't look too fatty to me.  Here are pics of it frozen top and bottom.













photo 1.JPG



__ bugwump
__ Jul 18, 2013


















photo 2.JPG



__ bugwump
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like a great cut. I like to keep my rubs simple. Salt, pepper, garlic, chipotle. I'd cook that just like a pork shoulder and pull it for some great meals!


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2013)

OK you got me .Whats a Barbados ram to begin with? Is it some sort of wild sheep?Barbados known for rum,music & cricket to us way down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.I will look it up. Doesn't look like a lot of fat cover, you will need to fight it drying out.


----------



## moikel (Jul 21, 2013)

OK I  am back. Shouldn't you treat it like lean lamb? Its a matter of what you like in flavourings but there is all that classic lamb stuff,rosemary,garlic,oregano,lemon (European)  or you go down the curry path . 

I would stay European for the smoker but I am a bit worried by the lack of visible fat.

You could cut it so you can lay it out flat then put a stuffing in it,roll it ,tie it,that way the fat content in the stuffing will help keep it moist.

I did this a while back http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119663/traditional-sardinian-lamb. And it went well . 

Nice looking bit of meat.


----------

